# Iowa Jim's reno 2018



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Its to late to turn back now, put glysophate down 6-27-18. My plan for my reno is as follows. ( depending on weather) 
7-2-18 cut grass to 1 1/2" and rake. ( grass at 3" now)
7-3-18  dethatch and cut grass to 1" and rake.
7-3-18 start fallowing at 10 minutes at 3x a day.
8-1-18 second round of glysophate.
8-3-18 areate with double pass.
8-4-18 level low spots and roll.
8-7-18 drag to smooth out the lawn and break up the cores.
8-8-18 spot spray glysophate in the morning and water 1/2" in the evening. ( 6 hours apart )
8-9-18 scarify the lawn lightly, put seed down at 2 1/2 lbs. per k ( 50% midnight, 25% mazama, 25% bewitched ) then roll the lawn. Scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer, peat moss at 1/4"
This is my first reno so please let me know of anything i'm doing wrong: I welcome all comments, good or bad.
Thanks Iowa Jim


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks pretty good! the early start should help. Get the prep done and be aware your seed down date should be dependent on weather but it looks like you're on top of it. Looking forward to some pics and updates.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks oxnylawn : there will be pics and updates.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Away we go, everything has been done as to my first post. I have understood the processes to get to this point but a little fuzzy going forward. My plan right now is to water to keep things damp, then at 30 days start weening off the water. Im going to put down a app of milo and start spoon feeding AS at .25lbs of n weekly (ph is 7.2). Thanks to everybody that got me this far, it is very much appreciated. More pics and updates to follow.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Having trouble with pics, get them as soon as possible.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Make sure you are not using Safari. It blocks the postimage link. Use Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

lets try this


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

My soil test from early spring.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Make sure you are not using Safari. It blocks the postimage link. Use Chrome or Firefox.


Thanks g-man


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

good luck, @iowa jim :thumbup:

Are you covering that area with two sprinklers?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

social port said:


> good luck, @iowa jim :thumbup:
> 
> Are you covering that area with two sprinklers?


Yes i am, a lot of dragging hoses around. I have 7 zones set up with tent stakes so i know where to to set my sprinklers and my big sprinkler in the back has a timer on it so that helps. For about 45 days i will have to be very careful how i walk on it . I have the 200ft hose run along my sidewalk by the garage, then on mulch past my shed, then along pea gravel where i store my 4 wheeler and boat so i only have to walk on about half of the back yard and none of the front yard. The lawn is to big for irrigation for what i can afford. By the way I'm cheap.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

nice work so far!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> nice work so far!


It really is.

The sprinkler situation was a concern, but it sounds like you've done everything you can to address the issue. FWIW, I did quite a bit of walking on my 'baby grass' last year while it was getting established. I don't recommend it all. I only did so in order to work on connections at my spigot. That being said, that grass (that I ever so lightly, but repeatedly) walked on came out just fine :thumbup:

One other thing: Is that clover I see popping out of the peat? Creeping charlie? Crabgrass?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

social port said:


> It really is.


I'm living vicariously through all these reno's as I LOVE to do one. I was all set to do it this year but wife / kids cramped my style.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > It really is.
> ...


I hear you, 1,000%. I love a thick, green stand of turf. All day. Every day. 
But right now, when I see a lawn turn fully brown after a perfectly applied blanket app of glyph, or a well-prepared seed bed, I get...kind of warm and tingly.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

social port said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> > nice work so far!
> ...


It is mostly crabgrass that grew back after my first kill. I killed all the creeping charlie and clover in the early spring with weed b gone cco, with 2 apps.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking good so far


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im a daddy, just looked out the window this morning and can see some grass babies. Had a washout yesterday and will have to reseed some areas as soon as i can clearly see where my germination is and isn't. ( who wants a cigar )


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@iowa jim Congratulations!! :yahoo:

What was that...about 4 days for germination?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

social port said:


> @iowa jim Congratulations!! :yahoo:
> 
> What was that...about 4 days for germination?


Was going to wait 7 days and do the flashlight test and couldn't believe my eyes when i looked out this morning and saw the grass babies. Six days isn't what i was expecting, although its mostly up in the shaded areas, for some reason.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

day 7-green fuzz


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow that's awesome! Yours is taking off a lot faster than mine. I can't believe that much has germinated in only 7 days.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@iowa jim That's a lot of fuzz for day 7! Nice job.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im pretty happy with the early germination that I'm seeing. Other than a couple of washed out areas that i have to reseed. Does anybody know why the grass is growing better in the shade than the full sun areas? The only thing i can think of its staying wetter in the shade, maybe i should water a little more. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@iowa jim in my experience, germination is quicker and better generally in shade. I think you're right and it's probably because things stay moister. After germination though, the shade parts may slow down relative to the other sections, depending on how much they actually get.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

STL said:


> @iowa jim in my experience, germination is quicker and better generally in shade. I think you're right and it's probably because things stay moister. After germination though, the shade parts may slow down relative to the other sections, depending on how much they actually get.


Now that i think about it, i have trouble with my sprinklers hitting this tree in my front yard and the grass seems to do real well where the tree knocks down the water. So it gets extra water and some shade.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Lookin' good sir!!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Doing a little better, but starting the sprout and pout phase. the reseeded areas don't have any germination on them yet, should be in a day or two.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Day 14 pics above.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

That looks like some good coverage.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@iowa jim that's going to look damn good by end of the season!


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Amazing coverage for 2 weeks! Especially considering you're moving a sprinkler around the yard.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Lookin' good man!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Love the progress!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks guys, hope the reseeding areas come out as good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Damn looks real good... thats better than mine at 21 days


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Doin' good for dragging hoses sir!! @gravylookout don't panic!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks pete1313 your reno was my inspiration to doing mine. Wanted all bewitched, but was to much of a rookie to try it. I am sure i will be happy with what i have as it is light years already above what i had before.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Thanks pete1313 your reno was my inspiration to doing mine. Wanted all bewitched, but was to much of a rookie to try it. I am sure i will be happy with what i have as it is light years already above what i had before.


That's how I found TLF, googled for Bewitched Monostand and found his detailed thread.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks really great!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

iowa jim said:


>


That's starting to look encouraging! Well done!

I'm curious, however, about the very clear lines in the grass - the grass is very definitely growing in rows. Do you know what caused that? I just read back through the thread and didn't see anything that I recognized would result in the grass being in clear rows like that.

Did you use a slit seeder to spread the seed? A drop spreader?


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


@iowa jim I noticed that too and interested to hear what that's from.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks ken and Nancy, i used a dethatcher that pulled behind my lawn tractor. The rows are starting to disappear as i go along with it starting to tiller, but i am having increased weed pressure this last week. I haven't been to impressed with scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@iowa jim I have Tenacity. If you want some I can hook you up!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow your day 14 is way better than my day 21....really nice


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP said:


> @iowa jim I have Tenacity. If you want some I can hook you up!


Thanks for the offer, but right now i don't think i have anything a weed b gone couldn't handle.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Been a slow week with out to much progress, but the good news is i think I'm starting to leave the spout and pout phase. Back yard is doing a little better than the front for some reason, i will be doing a soil test next year on the front and back separately. Weed pressure is moderate at this stage so not to worried about it. Still having trouble with mother nature as she has been sending me plenty of rain, not going to do any more reseeding this year as its starting to get a little late for kbg. Looks like i will have to mow this week in the back and the front is probably 2 weeks away.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

day 21 pics


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@iowa jim Lookin good...bewitched is a fast germinater....you are where I am or maybe a little ahead and Im at 28 days. I'm gonna mow a few areas maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@iowa jim your lawn is coming along, and looking good. It has filled in well. Hoping to see this much growth when I am 21 days


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like a successful reno. Good job.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

This is unbelievable for 21 days. I'm 3 days behind you with maybe half the coverage you have. Great job @iowa jim !


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys, i think i will give it some milo after my first mow.


----------



## Vito (Aug 27, 2018)

This looks great! Especially impressive given that you're dragging hoses.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Awesome. Now it gets fun watching it progress. Great work thus far!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Day 28 pics: Finally coming out of spout and pout, starting to thicken up and spread. I give the lawn its first mow on day 26, cut it at 1.5" so maybe that will help with tillering. Applying milo at bag rate today. Will have some plugging to do next spring from all the rain.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lookin good..,wow that last pic looks awesome


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks really good


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks great man, jealous! Gave mine it's first mow mid last week at 1.5" but it's super tall now from all the rain we got and I can't cut cuz its wet, still raining will see what happens tomorrow. I used urea at .5lbs N per 1000 twice in the last two weeks so with the rain it's going bananas


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Day 35: Coming along nicely as its thickening up and getting darker, i think the milo has helped that i put on a week ago. I gave it its 2nd mow yesterday as its really starting to take off. I have been starting to cut back on watering except for the areas that i had to reseed. STL: Here is the pic of my Sun Valley Maple that i promised i would send, it hasn't started the fall color as of yet but it won't be long as it starts early.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Day 35: Coming along nicely as its thickening up and getting darker, i think the milo has helped that i put on a week ago. I gave it its 2nd mow yesterday as its really starting to take off. I have been starting to cut back on watering except for the areas that i had to reseed. STL: Here is the pic of my Sun Valley Maple that i promised i would send, it hasn't started the fall color as of yet but it won't be long as it starts early.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow that last pic is looking awesome


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Great job


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Wow that last pic is looking awesome


What he said! Looks great


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Jim, looks great after 35 days. Are you spoon feeding nitrogen?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Jim, looks great after 35 days. Are you spoon feeding nitrogen?


I plan on putting down scotts starter with weed preventer at half rate to help with weeds and add a little more P for root growth. I will probably do a .5lb/k of ammonium sulphate when the lawn stops growing. My P.H. is 7.2.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Man I'm jealous...Great work Jim!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cruising for that Halloween Domination!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@iowa jim thanks for the pic of the maple. Looks nice! I'm hoping mine will put on more growth next year after it establishes more. Your reno is looking great too btw.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Looking really great!
Can't believe your dragging hoses around for that big an area...


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Grasshopper said:


> Looking really great!
> Can't believe your dragging hoses around for that big an area...


Thank you everybody for the kind words, but i owe it to the people on this forum for helping me out. Special thanks to g-man as i have learned so much from him and he seems always willing to help a guy out. Yes Grasshopper its been a lot of work, but wasn't interested in getting irrigation for 12000 sf. of lawn.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Grasshopper said:
> 
> 
> > Looking really great!
> ...


lol I'm interested in irrigation for 5,000 sq ft of lawn! Might end up with a DIY but it'll happen!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Day 42: Getting thicker by the week, just give it its third mow at two inch hoc. I am starting to water two times a week at 3/4 of a inch for one more week and then the 1 inch a week after that. the only other thing i have planned right now is a app of ammonium sulphate for my winterizer and mulching of leaves.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Forgot the pics,


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Day 42: Getting thicker by the week, just give it its third mow at two inch hoc. I am starting to water two times a week at 3/4 of a inch for one more week and then the 1 inch a week after that. the only other thing i have planned right now is a app of ammonium sulphate for my winterizer and mulching of leaves.


Looking good. I have been deciding on my watering schedule. It has cooled off here so I am starting watering every other day I am following @Pete1313 reno as at day 52 he went to every other day. I have a sandy loam so my water drains quickly.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JDgreen18: My soil is fairly heavy and holds a lot of water, it is cooling off here to the sixties for highs so it won't need as much. I followed Pete also but he started mowing low from the get go, and my hoc is 2" so i think that makes a difference. Watering is kind of a individual thing as there are a lot of variables. thanks


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

it's coming in really well. I enjoy seeing your progress pics. I am at day 30 today. I have a handful of bare areas, but I can see grass coming in there too. I would say another week or two, they should be filled in for me. I have cut back to watering once a day, due to cooler temps.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Mrotatori said:


> it's coming in really well. I enjoy seeing your progress pics. I am at day 30 today. I have a handful of bare areas, but I can see grass coming in there too. I would say another week or two, they should be filled in for me. I have cut back to watering once a day, due to cooler temps.


It was a little nerve racking the first time i let the yard get dry, but they say it will build stronger roots by them reaching down to get water. Thats the name of the game to get it threw its first winter.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

That looks way better than my reno ever did last year... you're gonna be really happy next year  Great job!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking great Jim! Keep doing what your doing ;-)


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks fusebox7: But to be fair i didn't have the poa to fight like you did and your hill in the front lawn had to be a challenge. Your lawn is looking great by the way.
mmicha: Thanks for the compliment, starting to feel a little better about it going in to winter and having it survive okay.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Are you doing any spoon feeding?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP said:


> Are you doing any spoon feeding?


Kinda sorta, im putting down more starter fert with weed preventer. I need the N and the P for some more root growth and plan a app of ammonium sulphate as my winterizer when the growth stops. I don't want to push to much top growth this first fall.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Day 53: This will be my last update until next spring. Im very pleased at how it turned out, other than one thin spot in the front the rest of the lawn is doing good. Its spreading well and getting darker. I will do a winterizer app after growth stops and mulch the leaves, then send it in to winter. I just started with the 1" of water a week and hope the rain helps me out with that as I'm getting tired of dragging hoses around. I was surprised i didn't have any damage from walking on it and dragging hoses from day one. Thanks to all the people that helped me out along the way. I will be hit and miss on the forum till January as i am a avid hunter. iowa jim out ( Gone hunting )


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Day 53: This will be my last update until next spring. Im very pleased at how it turned out, other than one thin spot in the front the rest of the lawn is doing good. Its spreading well and getting darker. I will do a winterizer app after growth stops and mulch the leaves, then send it in to winter. I just started with the 1" of water a week and hope the rain helps me out with that as I'm getting tired of dragging hoses around. I was surprised i didn't have any damage from walking on it and dragging hoses from day one. Thanks to all the people that helped me out along the way. I will be hit and miss on the forum till January as i am a avid hunter. iowa jim out ( Gone hunting )


Wow looking really nice. I'm noticing a def darkening of the green color in mine as well. What is your hoc?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Jdgreen18: I started out at 1.5" for the first 3 mows and went to 2.25" to where it is at now, plan on leaving it there for winter. Yours is filling in real nice also.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks great, awesome job


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Lookin great @iowa jim!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks Good! Nice work


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think this is acceptable.  Go hunting, but do take some pictures when you do the last mow of the season for a last season update. There is a month of more growing time for you.

Good hunting.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> I dont think this is acceptable.  Go hunting, but do take some pictures when you do the last mow of the season for a last season update. There is a month of more growing time for you.
> 
> Good hunting.


Not a problem, will do.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@iowa jim I think that it turned out great. Nicely done, and congratulations.
Have a great time hunting, and I'll see you around :thumbup:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Outstanding work Jim!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Great job @iowa jim. Looks fantastic. Enjoy your fall/winter. See ya next spring.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thought i would do a update before i put it to sleep for winter. I have a couple of thin spots to deal with next spring, other than that I'm pretty happy with the reno and i am looking forward to next spring to start working on getting that dark green color that i want. I couldn't have done this with out the help of the people on this forum, i owe you all the thanks i can muster up. Hoc is at two inches and growth has just about stopped, probably about one week away from the final winter fertilizer app.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

You might be surprised at growth. I still had growth creeping along last year for a while beyond Halloween.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP said:


> You might be surprised at growth. I still had growth creeping along last year for a while beyond Halloween.


Thanks john, i will keep a eye on it. Was looking at the 10 day forecast and its going to get real cold with the highs in the low forties.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

bump for craigk


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Bump for Chicagolawn


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@iowa jim what's the happs? Throw any fert? Mow yet? Drive on the lawn? What's shakin?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP said:


> @iowa jim what's the happs? Throw any fert? Mow yet? Drive on the lawn? What's shakin?


I put down some fertilizer at .6 lbs, per k and will do so again in about 3 weeks, kind of spoon feeding that new grass i have. I didn't have to water it in as it got snowed in. I did do a mow last week and cut mostly air, but did level out the dog pee areas, my grass is looking good but its very slow starting and the weather is not helping. Did you put down a full lb. of n on yours? If so did you have any problems, such as tip burn or anything?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I went full pound of N on mine on the 21st and did cut more than a full inch off on the 26th so I did it as a bag mow. The back has noticeably filled in from it.

I will probably do another fairly decently potent Nitrogen app around Memorial Day.

Looking forward to some pics later this week showing off that growth!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Bump for copper44.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

How is the turf looking these days?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> How is the turf looking these days?


zeus201: Its looking very good as its getting thick and between the spoon feeding carbon x and screaming green i am mowing twice a week. The color is good with the rain we have been getting and i have been doing iron apps every 3 weeks with feature. The bad is I'm getting a few weeds starting to pop up and have a couple of dog spots. I have been fighting cotton seeds that have been so bad i had to rake my yard because it was smothering the grass.I filled a 50 gallon trash can full of seeds and have never seen the seeds this bad in the 46 years that i have lived here. I have 2 100ft cottonwoods in the back yard that are just on my neighbors property or i would take them out. My HOC is 2 in. and will be going to 3 in. now that the heat is starting to move in and I'm done fertilizing until Sep. How is your new grass doing?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@iowa jim I think we want to see pictures.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> @iowa jim I think we want to see pictures.


This haha!



iowa jim said:


> How is your new grass doing?


Meh, project from last year was a wash imo. I dream of a reno but timing is bad this year. At best, seed down date wouldn't be till mid-August.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @iowa jim I think we want to see pictures.


Pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im happy with the way it turned out and give credit to all the guys on here for there knowledge and helping a rookie out.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice @iowa jim It's almost a year for us on our renos from last fall. It's nice to see the progress we have made. 👍👍


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Turned out great! Let's do it again?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

This turned out so well, @iowa jim. Looks great!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks guys for the compliments and no g- man once was enough for me.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

jealous, looks great!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Nice work! Looking really good.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

How did the lawn fair through this hot July? (pics or it didn't happen  ) Mine got pretty stressed, but it's bouncing back with the break in temp. We shouldn't have too many 90+ days left, but will still need to mind the dew point. I've got a reno planed with seed down Memorial Day week. What are your fall plans?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Not much rain in July at all, actually where in a drought here. I am trying to keep it out of dormacy being its first summer. Been watering about every four days with a 1/2" of water at a time. I have not put anything down since the middle of June and it needs fertilizer and a iron app but waiting for cooler weather. I plan about August 15th putting down milorganite and then about labor day putting down carbon x and start my iron apps again. Lawn is doing okay but starting to lose some color, if i survive August i think i will be good to go. Not sure if i am doing a winterizer app or not. Good luck on your reno and i will be waiting for updates on it.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks great @iowa jim. Some nice density. I think you are ok to put milo down now at .25 or .5lbs since you are watering. I've done 2 apps of milo this month. Of course i waited to apply the 2nd app after that extreme heat.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Budstl said:


> Looks great @iowa jim. Some nice density. I think you are ok to put milo down now at .25 or .5lbs since you are watering. I've done 2 apps of milo this month. Of course i waited to apply the 2nd app after that extreme heat.


I was thinking of doing that and i know you are right, I'm being a little over cautious as I'm still pretty new to lawn care and don't want to screw up my new lawn. I only have to wait a couple more weeks and barring any 100 degree heat waves i should be okay. thanks


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks great, esp for July! The last pic I don't see any Mazama, the blades aren't as fine as Bewitched. Perhaps the Midnight and/or Bewitched out competed the Mazama?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Im happy with the way it turned out and give credit to all the guys on here for there knowledge and helping a rookie out.


Looks nice and thick...what is the hoc?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Looks great, esp for July! The last pic I don't see any Mazama, the blades aren't as fine as Bewitched. Perhaps the Midnight and/or Bewitched out competed the Mazama?


Thanks Koven: I don't know if thats what happened but i have the same amount of bewitched and mazama seed planted.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > Im happy with the way it turned out and give credit to all the guys on here for there knowledge and helping a rookie out.
> ...


My HOC is 2.5" but will be lowering it in September to 1 3/4" as the weather cools. I can't believe how much it has thicken up this summer, i seeded at 2.5 lbs. and it seemed so thin that i thought i had made a mistake. Just have to have patience with KBG.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Bump for pologuy


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Jim that looks amazing!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Jim that looks amazing!


Thanks: It needs some N and iron apps wich it will be getting soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@iowa jim How is the reno looking?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @iowa jim How is the reno looking?


Frozen: I haven't had any growth for about two weeks now. I have been using carbon x, milorganite and feature apps and have been very happy with the results. HOC is 2". Thanks for asking and i have benn following your reno and it is looking great.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No pictures before the snow?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> No pictures before the snow?


There are some pics on the Iowa forum that are in October, they didn't come out very good for some reason. If i took a pic today it would be all white.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I have been using carbon x, milorganite and feature apps and have been very happy with the results.


After really positive experiences with carbon x this year, I am currently thinking that the combo you mention above is the way I will be taking things next year. Carbon x plus a milo alternative plus an iron-based product (I am leaning towards something granular or a hose-end app).

If that snow happens to melt anytime soon, please grab your camera, good sir :thumbup:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

social port said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using carbon x, milorganite and feature apps and have been very happy with the results.
> ...


I will if the snow stays away. I am leaving in a hour for 2 weeks for Missouri. One week bow and then a week rifle season.


----------

